# quick question



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

why do male mice shake there tail against things and make a noise? :?:


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have seen my females do this too, they shake their tail sometimes it hits things but it always rattles the bedding lol... I was told it is a show of aggression, a way of them saying "leave me alone this is my territory!"


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine do that sometimes, they scared me this morning when they did that.


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you think he'll get over that or what should i do? give him time to settle in then try handling? :?:


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Give him time, he feels threatened.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

bucks do this to each other before they attack :lol: and really crazy females do it too


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

It's a threat thing, a warning to stay back or you'll be bitten. I have a doe who did this when I first got her- she was a frightened little feeder mouse.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, just means they're angry.


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

what can i do to stop the smell i mean its awful i cleaned his cage and its worse now.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

It'll get worse right after you clean and then fade again.

There's not a whole lot you can do, though. Boys will be boys.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a buck who thrumms with his tail when he is in with a doe. In his case it means "I'm coming to get you", although he is a big woos, and desists if she turns on him!


----------

